# Toshiba 32bv701b TV electrical buzzing/cracking noise only during turning on/off



## praseodimium (Jan 20, 2015)

My Toshiba 32bv701b TV makes an electrical buzzing/cracking noise every time I turned it on or plug it. Just after pressing the power button it takes a few seconds to turn on and this sound can be heard during this time and it stops when the TV is on. This happens during a few secons too after turn the TV off into the stand by mode.
This sound is not present when the TV is on and the image and sound are great. Is this a normal process of the TV during the turning on process?
Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

hardly what I would call normal and the only thing that springs to mind is electrical noise from the power supply circuits being fed to the audio circuitry assuming that the noise is being heard from the speakers. 

Is this a new set or one that you have had for several years?


----------

